# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal!

## Heideblauwtje

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil me even voorstellen  :Smile:  Ik ben Maaike, 32 jaar en woon in het oosten van het land. 
Ik heb meerdere klachten, maar de voornaamste zijn migraine, astma en allergieën. 
Migraine en hoofdpijn heb ik al jaren, alleen de laatste 2 jaar is de migraine het in hevigheid toegenomen. Mijn astma en allergieën zijn pas een jaar geleden vastgesteld, maar heb ik (blijkt nu achteraf) ook al jaren alleen zijn ze sinds 2010 verergerd.

Doordat ik op zoek was naar wat meer medische informatie kwam ik bij toeval op deze site terecht.
Het lijkt me prettig hier te kunnen praten over de dingen waar ik tegen aan loop, wat in het dagelijks leven toch erg lastig blijkt te zijn (veel onbegrip). Ik ben het laatste jaar toch wel in een sociaal isolement geraakt wat erg moeilijk is om uit te komen.

Dus de stap genomen om me hier aan te melden. Ik moet nog wel even uitzoeken hoe alles werkt, maar dat gaat vast goed komen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Heideblauwtje: oftewel Maaike.... :Smile: 

Welkom lady als je er weer bent...ik hoop dat je ergens antwoorden kunt vinden en verdere informatie, maar ook een stukje verbondenheid met de site's en zijn mensen...bekijk verschillende forums en stel je vragen....
heel veel sterkte met alles wat je doormaakt, ik hoop dat er verandering is en/of gauw gaat komen...hou je haaks..

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

